# My dog is cancer free



## Nolongernewtorats (8 mo ago)

This has been a trilogy of posts. Around early May I posted about my dog having cancer. She had surgery late May and we got the pathology results recently and she’s completely cancer free! She’ll go on to live a few more years because she is otherwise completely healthy


----------



## Rats4All (Feb 4, 2021)

yay! I’ve been following this journey and I’m glad shes all good now


----------



## RatPappy (Aug 4, 2021)

Congratulations! I'm so happy for you! Good news, especially these days, is such a pleasure to get. Thank you!


----------

